# First go at HDR



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I know some of you don't like HDR, and will instantly throw it away, but I like it, never had a try though until now. Any C&C is welcome.










Location is Hadlow Road Station, Willaston, Wirral.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

IMO it doesn't work too well as it could have been done without HDR...

ND Grad or a Circ Pol filter would have achieved the same effect.

Also, there isn't much of a dynamic range even after you've PS'd it.

S


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Its kinda stylized I like it


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's another 2 I have done!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Clouds have lost all detail and parts look over exposed.
How did you go about doing the HDR, from one RAW file or multiple files?


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

I like pic 2 the most, looks like a postcard


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

what program you using to merge your images?


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Using Photoshop, and I'm using 5 seperate exposures.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Went down better on TP mate!!  they must have a more cultured eye than your first respondant....

Have you tried photomatix? there is a free trial version here before you buy it, I use the full version its worth a go!!!!:thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

yep I find photomatix better than photoshop for this


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've looked at Photomatix, but the trial version leaves a watermark, and I don't have the money to buy the full version. Even with the 15% discount.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm on the same boat as you at the moment :thumb:


Pieface876 said:


> I've looked at Photomatix, but the trial version leaves a watermark, and I don't have the money to buy the full version. Even with the 15% discount.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

jimbo1 said:


> I'm on the same boat as you at the moment :thumb:


Yeah, not fun saving for a car, and waiting for a job at the moment.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I would like to see the originals. The photos themselves don't look too bad but the clouds suffer negatively due to the HDR process.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Went down better on TP mate!!  they must have a more cultured eye than your first respondant....


Thankyou for the criticism, Dubnut, I'm a professional photographer and senior critiquer on ePhotozine 

S


----------



## ipy (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the 1st pic which accentuates details of the building which HDR processing should be doing. The other 2 pics have overblown sky though, IMHO.....



Pieface876 said:


> I've looked at Photomatix, but the trial version leaves a watermark, and I don't have the money to buy the full version. Even with the 15% discount.


Perhaps try Qtpfsgui 
http://qtpfsgui.sourceforge.net/


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> Thankyou for the criticism, Dubnut, I'm a professional photographer and senior critiquer on ePhotozine
> 
> S


if you can give it out I am sure you can take it. (no smiley)


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> if you can give it out I am sure you can take it. (no smiley)


Never mind, constructive criticism is lost on some people (no smiley again)

S


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pieface876 said:


> Yeah, not fun saving for a car, and waiting for a job at the moment.


Have you run them through photomatix though mate? even with the watermark you may see a difference in the end result, just a thought thats all. Hope you find a happy medium with your HDR endeavours.:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> Never mind, constructive criticism is lost on some people (no smiley again)
> 
> S


It isn't lost on me, I'll level some if you are up for it? not every picture needs the depth of critique thats present on other forums such as TP or EPZ. Its obvious that given your chosen profession you are more skilled at capturing and processing images in PP than us laymen but sometimes its disheartening, like on my heavily PP'd shots of home. In that case I wasn't looking for the depth of critique applied constructive or otherwise so sometimes its best to give less of yourself? (possible smiley)


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not for one minute trying to dishearten people.

I responded to the line:



> Any C&C is welcome.


as opposed to giving the usual "Nice pic" comments.

I'm more than happy to keep my trap shut if people say "no CC/just for viewing" but if people want Critique, then I'll give it.. which I did 

Due to the sheer volume of ePZ crits I do every day/week/month I haven't got time to make things fluffy and lovely; it's just direct and to the point, which, frankly, most people prefer.

S


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> I'm not for one minute trying to dishearten people.
> 
> I responded to the line:
> 
> ...


I appreciate you are busy, for me its too direct and not my preference.

Apols to the OP for drifting off topic on his thread, consider my neck wound in and bested by the professional in this matter.


----------

